# Ilion police officer killed in DWI-related accident



## stm4710

Ilion police officer killed in DWI-related accident 
Updated: 7/12/2004 7:48 PM 
By: News 10 Now Staff 

People in the village of Ilion are mourning the loss of a well-liked policeman. 

Officer Ryan Parks died Saturday while riding his motorcycle in the town of Litchfield. 

He was not on-duty at the time. 

State Police say a drunk driver ran a stop sign and hit Parks at the intersection of Albany and Roberts Streets. 

People in the village of Ilion are mourning the loss of a well-liked policeman. Officer Ryan Parks died Saturday when his motorcycle was struck by a drunk driver. 

They identified the driver as Deborah Rogers of Richfield Springs. She faces DWI and vehicular manslaughter charges. 

Monday, family and friends remembered Officer Parks and his contributions to Ilion. 

"For me to have been away from the area for about six years now, to discover that he had done so much in the community here, I didn't even know and I'm so very proud of him,” said his mother, Merry Ann Wright. 

Parks' funeral takes place Wednesday. 

Village leaders say they plan to find a fitting way to honor him.


----------

